# Color & Weight?



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

*Gunner* is about 55lbs at 3 years old. He gets fed two cups of TOTW: Sierra Mountain a day. I always called him "seal" colored. He looks like he's brown with black on top. What do you think about his weight? What would you call his color?

























*Mayday* is about 60lbs at 21 months old, although he looks bigger. He gets fed two cups of Orijen: 6 Fish a day. I've called him red fawn, but I'm pretty sure that's wrong. What do you think about him as well?

























And a picture of both of them together. You can kinda see the difference in size.









I get told they are much too thin all the time. I, however, think they can stand to lose a few more lbs. I get asked about Gunner's color all the time and would really love to know exactly what to call him. Mater as well.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You have to Beautiful and healthy looking APBTs.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

your darker one is a "Blue" or (dilute black) your other one looks like it might be a "Yellow Liver" (ee bb) or it may also just be a very light "Liver" without the yellow gene but I'm leaning more towards "Yellow liver"


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! 

My opinion (FTR I am not a Vet or Nutrionist) is that both dogs could shed a few pounds. Not much at all really, but I think your opinion is correct. 

Gunner: Keechak knows her stuff! I would say 'seal' but I guess thats not correct. I didn't realize blue could look like that! Good to know! I also have a 3 year old APBT X, and he weighs 77 pounds. He also is fed TOTW Sierra. He gets 1 3/4 to 2 cups a day and I think he could stand to lose a few pounds as well. Maybe cut back on the kibble a little? I also dont know how many bones/treats they get? 

Mayday: He seems thicker? I would like to see a little bit more of a waist when viewed from the top, but again, he looks healthy. 

Don't listen to the rando's on the street who tell you to put weight on your dogs. It is sad, IMO, how many dogs are overweight simply due to owner negligence. Your dogs are beautiful (!) and are at or close to an ideal weight. I prefer my dogs lean, so take my advice with a grain of salt. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Both could actually stand to replace a few pounds of fat with muscle. How much exercise are they getting? As with humans, weight loss/gain is all about calories in and calories out. So if they are taking in more calories than they are losing they are not going to lose any weight. 

Try running them up hill a few times a week, that is very good for building back leg muscles 

As for color, I am not sure exactly but I know the second dog is has red nose leather.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, they're both such handsome dogs! i don't have much input to contribute on the colors.. however, about the weight - as +two said, i think they're at or close to the ideal weight.. they look wonderful.


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! It's really interesting to know G's color as blue. Yellow liver is going to be fun to tell people as well! 

I wish we had hills nearby. We go for 3 miles in the morning. Gonna start random jogging stretches & add a 2 mile run at night now that its getting cooler when hubby is home. Weekends we do 5 miles in the morning. We used to do 30min of flirtpole with mater & 15 minutes of pushing around a tire for gunner but have stopped & we need to pick that back up. I'm a stay at home wife so exercising the dogs more won't be a time problem, just a motivation problem.  i'll admit I've been slacking lately.

Our dogs don't get treats really. They get bully sticks before we go on a long bike ride though. training treats come out of their dinner.

Thank you for the compliments. I love these dogs even though they are complete opposites. They both make my day everyday and make when hubby leaves so much more bearable.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

+two said:


> Beautiful dogs!
> 
> My opinion (FTR I am not a Vet or Nutrionist) is that both dogs could shed a few pounds. Not much at all really, but I think your opinion is correct.
> 
> Gunner: Keechak knows her stuff! I would say 'seal' but I guess thats not correct.* I didn't realize blue could look like that!* Good to know! I also have a 3 year old APBT X, and he weighs 77 pounds. He also is fed TOTW Sierra. He gets 1 3/4 to 2 cups a day and I think he could stand to lose a few pounds as well. Maybe cut back on the kibble a little? I also dont know how many bones/treats they get?


Blues don't often look like that but his nose definatly looks blue to me and not black. He could have some other modifiers going on but he looks dilute to me in the pictures provided.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Blues don't often look like that but his nose definatly looks blue to me and not black. He could have some other modifiers going on but he looks dilute to me in the pictures provided.


Could he be a blue seal?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Could he be a blue seal?


could be, I'm not real familiar with the seal color genetics.



and just a little FLY Yellow Liver is a very common color you see in Labradors. Labs come in both Black Yellow and Liver Yellow both are just simply called "Yellow" 
Here is a liver Yellow Labrador









And here is a black Yellow labrador


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Keechak said:


> could be, I'm not real familiar with the seal color genetics.
> and just a little FLY Yellow Liver is a very common color you see in Labradors. Labs come in both Black Yellow and Liver Yellow both are just simply called "Yellow"


Very interesting! I love learning about this kind of stuff. How do you know all this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

+two said:


> Very interesting! I love learning about this kind of stuff. How do you know all this if you don't mind me asking?


I lieks to read me some stuffs.

Here is a website you may enjoy
http://homepage.usask.ca/~schmutz/dogcolors.html


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

To me, they both look great from the side view with a nice abdomen tuck. From above, I like to see their sides go in more between the end of their rib cage and their hips. However, with suck a nice tummy tuck and almost-visible ribs, I wouldn't want to see them too much thinner. I couple lbs maybe, but not more than 5-10. They look very good to me, and chubby dogs are a great pet peeve of mine so I'd be the first to tell you if I thought they were fat. They certainly don't look too skinny, I think people are just too used to seeing fat dogs.


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

Grr, I had a nice thing written up and then it went *poof!*.

I started cutting back their food last night after this. We went down to 2/3rds a cup at night, and 1/2 a cup for breakfast in their Kongs. We also started jogging intervals in our walk this morning. On Gunner's walk, we "walked" 3 other dogs as well as they followed us.

That website was very interesting and got me even more interested. A trip to the library is in store for me so I can pick up some books on the subject!

ChaosIsAWeim is right that we need to increase muscle and decrease fat. Seeing them everyday makes it hard for me to see them objectively. Especially when I get the "too skinny - you're starving the poor dogs" comments all the time! I'd hate for someone to call AC since the words "skinny pitbull" seems to make them jump to attention while they ignore other things.

Gunner Nose:









How the dogs looked just a handful of months ago. Arizona agreed with them (and me!) a lot more than North Carolina does.


















Thank you all!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh he is a black seal, not a dilute/blue seal in those pictures. But he is definitely seal. That nose is black, just looked blue in the light.

And have you ever thought about making a spring or flirt pole? I know in certain areas it can get people in trouble if they have the wrong neighbors, because people automatically think it is fighting equipment, but they really are great workouts for dogs. I know plenty of people with APBTs that use them.


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, they weren't the best pictures to determine color. Sorry for that. I didn't think about including the nose. I'm going to start Googleing more info on seal and yellow liver colors.

We actually have a flirt pole. A horse lunge whip with a squeaky toy attached to the end. Mater loves it. Gunner just looks at it and slinks away. Also had a springpole but neither dog was too interested.

We do have a weight pull harness as well but haven't really done anything with it. And a doggy backpack. So I pretty much have the tools & time to get their butts in shape (& me too in the process!) I just need to get down to it.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are 2 handsom dogs!!


----------

